

Stopwilson.com: a website reimagined as an MS-DOS program - thinkzig


======
iwwr
Direct link: <http://www.stopwilson.com/>

The simulation is leaky, all drive letters are possible and they all contain
the same thing. There are no delete commands, there is no shell and no text
editor, it doesn't come with QBASIC.

~~~
thewileyone
I like the wit though ...

